# what is hash  ??



## lovbnstoned (Jun 8, 2013)

heard the name but never what is  it,  is it better then cannabis or is  it cannabis , n just something different strain  ???

lovnmstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 8, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> heard the name but never what is it, is it better then cannabis or is it cannabis , n just something different strain ???
> 
> lovnmstoned  :icon_smile:
> ol stoner


 

hash is wonderful...... most any strain can make hash....... and it can be made out of your scraps.


hxxp://youtu.be/jDT8FZFnueQ


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 8, 2013)

the trics/crystals on your plant are what contain most of the stuff were after, hash is just separating them from the plant material and collecting/compressing them. look up bubble bags and dry ice hash. all methods are just separating it from plant matter through different ways. obviously this will be more concentrated and can come in solid/melty/oil/budder lots of different forms.

strains like hash plant etc, have the name because they produce more/bigger crystals so they are better for getting larger weights of hash.
i make bubblehash and its very easy just buy the bags and get a bucket and some plant material and some ice. 
not really anything else needed.. 
trim is what most would use and save the buds for smoking but others who are after hash specifically would use the buds too as they have a lot of trics obviously.

good hash= closer to pure thc/cbd so it will be stronger and you only use a tiny bit which is good for storing large amounts, no huge jars hidden away just an icecream tub in your freezer or something.
i will roll a joint and add a few specks of hash along it to make it a bit stronger. or smoke out of a pipe etc.

if youve heard or seen kief/keef collected in grinders etc that is hash. just uncompressed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 14, 2013)

awesome,, glad I found this site

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner  :tokie:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2013)

I love hash.  You can make it from the small crystally leaves that you trim off the bud.  I hate to think how much potential hash I threw away over the years.  I am partial to bubble hash.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 14, 2013)

ill have to keep this in my favorite

lovebnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner  :tokie:


----------



## DrFever (Jun 16, 2013)

mmmmmm  hash


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 16, 2013)

what micron size bag could I use, or do I use all .  n what size bag is used 5 gal or 1 gal or  ???

lovbnstoned    :icon_smile: 
ol stoner  :tokie:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2013)

You can use whatever you want.  

I got 1 gal bags first and then later also picked up some 5 gal bags.  I got 5 bags of each size.  However, after using all of them for a while, I decided that it is a PITA to mess with all of them and I really don't notice that much difference in the quality of the hash.  I don't like the 25 micron bags.  They take forever to drain and a lot of the trichs are small and immature.  I have gotten where I basically use the 220 bag for the mixing bag and a 150 micron bag and a 75 or 45 micron bag as the final bag, so I end up with 2 grades of hash.  I prefer the 45 micron bag over the 75 for the final run.


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it's a concentrated form of thc that can be smoked or used to cook with have tryed it its a nice high and it makes the pain go away for couple hours if in pain I would say a must try


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 17, 2013)

I see where Ebay have some kits,, would those work  ???

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

What is Hash? Baby don't hurt me.... don't hurt me.... no more. 

What is Hash? ... *repeat* 


I dunno... just smoked the bong. :confused2:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 17, 2013)

just look for a decent kit. spend what you feel is ok. all it is is a bucket shaped piece of material with a mesh bottom each having different sizes. some will be crappy quality look up some reviews before you buy  if you can.

when mixing dont over do it. it will come out as a block made from tiny particles of leaf. useless. 
i mix by hand, and do a few runs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> I see where Ebay have some kits,, would those work  ???
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> ol stoner :tokie:



I got some on e-bay that worked great.  I got some that didn't work well.  As I remember the ones I liked that worked well (I have both 1 gal and 5 gal of this type) came out of Canada and they have the micron size embroidered on the outside of the bag near the top.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 19, 2013)

HG I appreciate

lovbnstoned    :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 7, 2013)

everything except the stem right

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------

